# Advice on Approved 'used' TTS please



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_

Planning to see this car at some point in the coming week. Spec wise it's just what I'm looking for but I'm not sure about the grey alcantara/leather seats

Also, will there be much scope in terms of negotiating a discount as the car does seem quite highly spec'd?

I'm also thinking at that price if it's worth waiting until mid September for when the car will be available or just ordering from new&#8230;


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Personally I think it's overpriced but then I think they're overpriced from new anyway.Interestingly CAP have this reg no listed as a blue roadster,and if you were going to buy it today and part ex tomorrow you'd be offered a smidge over £30k!
Go figure.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks a great spec just about every extra selected.
Worth asking if it has the audi connect as some of the launch models inc TTS did not have this.

That said there are some good discounts out there. So it just depends if you can wait for a discounted brand new one built to your perfect spec, or just go for the demo and enjoy it now?

Enjoy a brilliant sports car either way


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh and by the way dont be put of by leopards gloomy view of the cap guide value as its the same for most cars these days and remember the CAP guide is always based on the standard car not taking into account the factory options which will be worth a bit of their original cost. The new TT is holding its own with other similar cars especially the bmw mark which is much worse given some dealers are offering up to 30% discount on some models with 20% off most 4 series etc


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Go for the R8
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_si_
You know you want to :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ttkinka said:


> Oh and by the way dont be put of by leopards gloomy view of the cap guide value as its the same for most cars these days and remember the CAP guide is always based on the standard car not taking into account the factory options which will be worth a bit of their original cost. The new TT is holding its own with other similar cars especially the bmw mark which is much worse given some dealers are offering up to 30% discount on some models with 20% off most 4 series etc


Not gloomy,just a realist and don't get caught up in the"romance of it all"
Optional extras that you get rinsed for hardly ever make a big difference come resale time unless it's auto or nav,just desirability and you've only got to look at GFV for that.

30% would be a good starting point for the tt now you've mentioned it.They might sell more :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

paulw12 said:


> Go for the R8
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_si_
> You know you want to :twisted: :twisted:


Nice,but 7 yrs old though with tech to match. :?
Better value getting a Porka 997 gen 2 for that sort of money.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Tronic said:


> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-car-locator/tt/2.0-tfsi-310ps-tts-quattro/605115035-99412.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_
> 
> Planning to see this car at some point in the coming week. Spec wise it's just what I'm looking for but I'm not sure about the grey alcantara/leather seats
> 
> ...


A lot probably depends on the mileage at the time they get their new demo models in. Plus how many test drives has it had / salesmen taking girl/boyfriend out for a spin, and how many launches?


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks for the replies

As far as I know the car is currently being driven by the manager of the branch.

Hopefully get a better idea of the look and feel when I see it in the flesh and take it on a test drive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just order a new one...


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, for that money, get a new one. You don't really want a car that the manager has been hooning around in do you?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Absurdly overpriced. Price up a new one from an online broker and it will probably be cheaper than this one.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Tronic said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> As far as I know the car is currently being driven by the manager of the branch.
> 
> Hopefully get a better idea of the look and feel when I see it in the flesh and take it on a test drive.


Bet it's used for test drives as well. Can't see it sitting there all day in the car park, unless they have another demo model...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Tronic said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the replies
> ...


Yep,ragged from cold,washed every few days with a gritty sponge and dried off with a dirty blade.Bargain :mrgreen:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally I like the grey interior, though I know it's subjective...

You might find you like it when you see it in person as the contrast often looks different in photos. My red leather interior looked much duller (and preferable) in person compared to the ad's super-bright images...


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Was bored and thought I would get a few valuations on the TTS that the OP was looking at. Audi valued it at 36k and webuyanycar offered just under 30k assuming 3000 miles. Bit of a mark-up, even taking options into account.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Audi might value it at £36K but I bet they wouldn't give you that in cash though,more like part ex against a more expensive car,whereas WBAC will give the CAP price cash.


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I decided against it in the end.. arranged a test drive and to see the actual car but was later told that they had arranged a 'like for like' tts for me to drive as the one I wanted to see was not going to be available on my visit.

Also got a quote from Drive the deal with a much better spec and a lot more extras so I'm thinking I will just purchase from new through a broker.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Tronic said:


> Well I decided against it in the end.. arranged a test drive and to see the actual car but was later told that they had arranged a 'like for like' tts for me to drive as the one I wanted to see was not going to be available on my visit.
> 
> Also got a quote from Drive the deal with a much better spec and a lot more extras so I'm thinking I will just purchase from new through a broker.


Well done and good luck with your purchase


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The rule of thumb i use is webuy (auction price) plus 15-8%, then that gives you a to aim for price.
So 36k is pretty reasonable IMO, but id still buy new.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm not sure you're wright there.

The 36K is what Audi would offer on the car in the original op's thread which was 45K assuming if he sold it back to Audi,and the 30K from WBAC likewise.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The numbers are all mixed up. 
The 30k is not for a TTS. The CAP numbers don't really work for cars this new, nothing will have gone to Auction yet.

So if you take the old shape 63reg TTS with 6k on the clock, costs 26k on Audi, CAP price for that car is 22.4, or 16% uplift. So much for rock solid MK2 prices :lol: :lol: :lol:

So to find the trade price, just take off the same %, again 99/100 it works or is a very good indiction as to what the trade price will be.. so the 40k car you'd see around 35k.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> The numbers are all mixed up.
> The 30k is not for a TTS. The CAP numbers don't really work for cars this new, nothing will have gone to Auction yet.
> 
> So if you take the old shape 63reg TTS with 6k on the clock, costs 26k on Audi, CAP price for that car is 22.4, or 16% uplift. So much for rock solid MK2 prices :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yep thats pretty clear and well explained


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ttkinka said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The numbers are all mixed up.
> > The 30k is not for a TTS. The CAP numbers don't really work for cars this new, nothing will have gone to Auction yet.


Firstly CAP doesn't rely on Auction prices to determine a market value.An auction price is that determined by someone who is prepared to pay a certain price on a particular day.

A 16% uplift as you describe it is irrelevant to your example of a mk2 because a dealership can charge what they want.What if they decided they wanted 30K,where does that take the uplift?

Finally 30K is for the TTS in the OP'S thread as that is what WBAC have offered.


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

As has already been mentioned..... Order a new one. The discounts available on new usually result in the nearly new models being overpriced. Admittedly that's not considering you may obtain a reduction on the price of the nearly new.

Get yourself on Carwow and fill in your ideal spec and see what dealers come back to you with. Just be aware that at the moment there's not much discount available on the MK3 due to it being such a new model but regardless of such, after a quick telephone call to my local dealer I managed 10% off the OTR. In comparison, some dealers only offered me 3%! I'm just waiting to move house first before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> A 16% uplift as you describe it is irrelevant to your example of a mk2 because a dealership can charge what they want.What if they decided they wanted 30K,where does that take the uplift?.


Of course people can charge what they want - but it doesn't stop people saying 10% min discount on a new TTS either. The reality is the dealerships don't have to and don't always give the 10% either. It's much more complex that an bullet point on a PPT, but the numbers regardless are a great guide. The 63 reg TTS would have had a trade price of 22k, it is what it is.. but all things move, he might have got more or even less depending on how the deal was structured.


----------

